# Looking For: Single Outlet Surge Protector for Projector



## piniculis (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for offering such a great forum.

I just have a quick question: I'm trying to protect a 3000 dollar projector, and I'm not sure what kind of single socket surge protector I should use. I was thinking about using a long (30+) foot extension cord, and connecting it to my Backup Power Supply, most likely just under surge protection, but apparently you're not suppose to connect extension cords to backup power supplies.

Would one of these single outlet surge protectors be acceptable?
http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-SurgeCube-Surge-Protector-Outlet/dp/B00006BBAB
http://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-SPIKECUBE-Protector-Wallmount/dp/B00006B81E

The Backup Power Supply we're using: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16842111461

Any other advise is welcome.

Thanks guys!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im not sure why you would want to add another surge suppressor given its going to be plugged into the battery backup as that already has all you need for protection? There is no reason not to use an extention cord to a UPS just make sure its heavy awg not thin like most cheap cords.


----------



## piniculis (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh, I know I wouldn't use both - I just didn't know you could use an extension cord with a UPS.

Just a regular one? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002CGRLFW


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would go with this one here.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The only problem I can see is where to put the extension cord. It's against code to pull an extension cord through the wall (ie run it into an equipment room). Which bring up all those issues...insurance not paying if you have a fire, don't know if it voids the warranty either. 

I would call the company that you are buying the surge protector from & ask their advice. I bet they recommend a single outlet device like you first asked about.


----------



## piniculis (Jun 6, 2012)

I suppose I'll just get one of the two single socket surge protectors, if they are sufficient.

Routing the cable into the superior backup surge protector may offer more protection, but that's 25+ feet of cable, that is probably unnecessary. The projector is already plugged in, and it's very close to an outlet, with no other competition.

Thank you guys for your help! :bigsmile:


----------



## BORIStheBLADE (Jun 2, 2013)

piniculis said:


> Hey guys, thanks for offering such a great forum.
> 
> I just have a quick question: I'm trying to protect a 3000 dollar projector, and I'm not sure what kind of single socket surge protector I should use. I was thinking about using a long (30+) foot extension cord, and connecting it to my Backup Power Supply, most likely just under surge protection, but apparently you're not suppose to connect extension cords to backup power supplies.
> 
> ...


Another layer of protection you could look into is a Whole Home Surge protector. I installed one at my last house in the main panel. They range in price from $100.00 and up. 

You can never count on surge protectors 100% of the time, but more is always better.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My personal opinion for what its worth, I would move the UPS to where the projector is plugged in as a power failure will cause more damage to the life of the bulb and projector than any of your other gear. I would then get a decent surge protector for the rest of your A/V gear.
One like this from accessories4less is a great deal.


----------



## piniculis (Jun 6, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> My personal opinion for what its worth, I would move the UPS to where the projector is plugged in as a power failure will cause more damage to the life of the bulb and projector than any of your other gear. I would then get a decent surge protector for the rest of your A/V gear.
> One like this from accessories4less is a great deal.


Well, we bought the $150 UPS for 3 computers ($2000), a $1400 monitor, a $850 sub, and a $1000 speaker system - but they're on the very far side of the room. We still have a slot on the UPS for the projector, if we use a long extension cord, as it's on the ceiling, on the other side of the room. We do have a Furman surge protector that looks similar to the one you linked. I'm not sure what we can do to make it work. Do you think the extension cord from the protector to the ups would be enough?


----------



## piniculis (Jun 6, 2012)

BORIStheBLADE said:


> Another layer of protection you could look into is a Whole Home Surge protector. I installed one at my last house in the main panel. They range in price from $100.00 and up.
> 
> You can never count on surge protectors 100% of the time, but more is always better.


I've considered that, but I'm not sure what kind of issues I'll have, because our home is at least 60 years old, and the electrical is very old.

I'll look into it further, thanks for the tip


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You could run romex in-wall from the ups to the projector then simply make one end male the the other female. Now you're to code and all your equipment is attached to a single power source.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Romex in the wall like that is not code in Tallahassee, Florida. Still an extension cord. Check you local code, and again, call customer support & ask for their recommedation. They will be happy to help.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Romex in the wall like that is not code in Tallahassee, Florida. Still an extension cord. Check you local code, and again, call customer support & ask for their recommedation. They will be happy to help.


I know Panamax and others make in-wall rated power. I'd look to them as a solution then.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

PS Audio makes several nice receptacles and they used to make a surge protector receptacle but I cannot find one today. However PS Audio does make a receptacle for Ethereal that includes a surge supressor for in wall/ceiling mount. Accessories4Less has one for sale (check the link below)

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ditioner-Surge-Outlet-PS-Audio-Soloist/1.html

You can find them on ebay for the same price but I would buy from A4L. Next, I would consider the need to drop a second grounding rod. 

Very often when electronic equipment runs say 10' to the breaker box and an additional 10' to the ground rod but the projector is some 50' from the ground. The unequal distance to electrical ground can cause pops and hum in the unequal circuits. An extension cord is not the answer and neither is a hard line back to a single surge protector. 

If this were my project and I had the cash the wire I would choose for in-wall runs for Audio/Video is a silver clad. copper wire oxidizes and with any in-wall moisture this can happen pretty quick. 

Best Regards


----------



## piniculis (Jun 6, 2012)

This seems complicated, perhaps I should just buy another UPS for the projector?

I'm not very knowledgeable regarding this subject..

Honestly, I don't think the room is up to code. It's a garage converted into a studio, and we had a wall installed in front of the garage door... As long as it is safe, I can route an extension cord from the UPS, onto the ceiling, to the projector.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Ya know - if you just run a decent 12/3 CL-2 or3 (UL- Inwall cable) you will have accomplished what 95% of DIY Home Theater enthusiasts have done. If you have to you can add an additional ground wire and rod at any time. 

Pull the baseboard and route a channel to accept the wire (keep the wire off the floor where moisture problems can multiply) then up and across to the projector (wall and ceiling surface mount channeling is cheap you can surface run all of it ( surface channeling is paint-able)) and use a single separate surge suppressor in the ceiling next to the projector.

If the previous description sounds complex sorry I did not mean to add more than you needed to know. In wall run or hard wire connection is 10x better than ext cord and easy to hide. There are many ways to run your in wall cable.

Have fun, YOU CAN DO IT...


----------

